# Cadet Wing Review  Longbranch 1918



## Will M (16 Dec 2009)

I have two Cadet Wing Review magazines dating 1918. I do not know how many were published as it started close to the armastice, it may not have lasted long. Here are some links to the pictures of the cover pages. Anyone interested in articles or pictures contained in them, please email me at mrsm.mathieson@sympatico.ca


http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv332/Willswpns/?action=view&current=housescabbard019.jpg

http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv332/Willswpns/?action=view&current=haigpic002.jpg

http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv332/Willswpns/?action=view&current=haigpic003.jpg


----------



## danchapps (16 Dec 2009)

That's an interesting little find you have there. I do miss that area. What sort of articles are in them by chance?


----------



## Will M (17 Dec 2009)

Hello, mostly what was going on at Longbranch in Toronto, many pictures of staff and write ups from each wing. Photos on parade etc. Interesting to read what they thought of the war at the time. The officers are shown with sticks or canes but never a sword.
Regards, Will.


----------



## Will M (18 Dec 2009)

http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv332/Willswpns/?action=view&current=CadetWingReviewMagazinecomplete001.jpg

Use this link to get to the first page, then scroll using upper left small pictures for all the pages of this first edition of the magazine


----------



## Will M (18 Dec 2009)

Sorry some pics are sideways, to view put arrow on top edge of large pic and options appear and you can rotate and zoom in to view. Merry Christmas!


----------



## danchapps (19 Dec 2009)

Very nice! Like I said, I miss the area. Lived in Mimico for almost 2 years, and transferred from the streetcar to the Mississauga bus there daily. Is great to see some actual history from that area. It was a great Christmas gift to see it. Thank you for sharing it with us all! Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Will M (19 Dec 2009)

Glad you liked it. I have one other Cadet Review magazine,  I will post the pictures soon and give you the link to photobucket.


----------



## danchapps (19 Dec 2009)

That would be excellent, but do take your time. My ability to make it online will be severely limited over the next 10 days or so.


----------



## Will M (21 Dec 2009)

http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv332/Willswpns/Cadet%20Wing%20Review%201918/?action=view&current=2CadetWingReview022.jpg

This should get the other magazine. It also has advertizing.


----------



## pbi (21 Dec 2009)

I'm also a former Mississauga resident (1957-1982) and I remember that area well. My grandfather was a machinist at the former Canadian Arsenals Long Branch plant (later taken over by Ontario Hydro as a training site). The Arsenal buildings (or at least, some of them) stood on the site until it was recently cleared for redevelopment. I believe it was on the CAL site that the old rifle ranges were located. My Dad told me that up until around WWII, Toronto militia units owned houses on Lakeshore Road in Long Branch village, which they used as officers' messes, etc during their shooting camps. Not sure if any of these may still exist. My own Regiment has a connection to Long Branch: we briefly had a company stationed at Long Branch Camp in the years after WWI. Just to the northwest, on Cawthra Road (immediately north of the railway underpass) was the Long Branch Ordnance Depot. I recall that this Army site was functional until sometime in the 60's or early 70's when it was transferred to Crown Assets. It is also completely gone and the site redeveloped.

The TTC streetcar that Chapeski refers to at one time ran along Lakeshore Road through Long Branch into Port Credit, where it terminated at the Pine Street Loop. The streetcar was stopped sometime after WWII and replaced by a TTC bus: I think the former TTC terminal station is still there at Pine St in the west end of Port Credit: it was built to look like a small house. Mississauga Transit might still use the turning loop.

Cool to see a reminder of the history of the area I grew up in: Mississauga has changed in a huge way since those days.

Cheers


----------



## armychick2009 (22 Dec 2009)

PBI, if you have a somewhat fast connection, you can go to www.google.ca and go to the maps section. Type in (or just zoom in) roughly to the area you want to search. They have streetview which means, you can actually go to street level as though you are walking the streets... to do so, zoom in pretty close, and then grab the little man on the top left of the map. He'll move his leg kinda as you click and drag him over to the street. Then, you can see first hand what it looks like there. I checked out the pine street yesterday so I know it works. (Not sure where "the loop" is but you would remember)....

I'm just checking now for the other place. Ahh, yes, You gotta love how military people names streets after military-like things  AE Crookes is an area marked on the map and you'll see aviation street, beach street, etc.  It appears about half of the homes resemble military-style housing while the other half are new or - have been modified so much you could probably barely tell! Nice part of the town it seems!

If you need help with the google maps street view, just holler!


----------



## mariomike (22 Dec 2009)

One of Canada's 16 V.C. winners from WW2 was born and raised in Mimico, and went to Mimico High School. They named another school and the Memorial Hall in Mimico after him:
http://schools.tdsb.on.ca/davidhornell/


----------



## armychick2009 (22 Dec 2009)

Interesting... in North Bay there is a section called Hornell Heights which is where... the air-base (CFB North Bay) is located... maybe he served here?


----------



## danchapps (24 Dec 2009)

I believe Hornell Heights is in fact named after David Hornell, although I can't find any information right off hand to support this. As RCAF Station North Bay (Now 22 Wing, CFB North Bay): "During World War II it was used as a refueling and emergency diversion airbase for aircraft being ferried from Canada and the US to England. In particular it was one stop along the ferry route for Avro Lancaster bombers built at Victory Aircraft in Toronto, as well as US-built B-24 Liberators." according to the ever so reliable wiki. My thoughts for the naming of the town would be as an honour to his name, perhaps he served there at some point. As for the street names, they are named after battles that Canada took part in.


----------



## avgpjon (3 Feb 2010)

I lived on 42nd St in Long Branch in the 50s. The sound of gunfire from the CAL range was a very commonplace thing.

The CAL plant was actually in Lakeview, to the west of the Etobicoke Creek, not in Long Branch. Go figure.

I recall the front admin building becoming an Armoury for a short time. A Coy Lorne Scots and 2 Sqn, 2 Sig Regt were lodger units. I was there as a cadet, participating in the opening ceremonies, c.1956 0r 57.

Then I believe the Post Office took it over until it was demolished. I have a brick from the remains.

The depot on Cawthra Rd, mentioned previously, was 15 Regional Ordnance Depot. It too, I believe, became a Postal building.

Memories....


----------

